# changing substrate



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

what would be the easiest way to change from one type of sand to another? right now i have play sand and i want to switch to taihitian moon sand or the black/white sand. the tank is a 4ft 60 gallon fully stocked.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

More info needed...is the tank established? Populated? Can you transfer your fish to another tank?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

When I switched over from an undergravel filter to sand substrate and powerfilter/canister set-up I placed my fish in a 5g bucket along with the heater and the cannister filter. I then changed out the gravel for the sand and also painted the back of the aquarium black. I then filled, heated and treated the tank with water and transfered the fish and equipment back over. It took about 2 1/2 hrs. Most of that time was waiting for the paint to dry between coats.

I had no problems at all with the fish and really like the way things turned out.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

oops.


----------

